# breeding guppies...



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

So imelooking into breeding feeder and fancy guppies(starting with feeder since I already have some) and i wanted to have 2 tubs as my breeding set up.
one tub for when the females have their babies, and another for a grow out tub. I would like each tub to hold around 2 spawns of guppies, so how many gallons would they have to be?
I will make a diagram to show how I wanted to set up each tub.

Also, what are the best foods to feed adult and guppy fry? And what temperatures are best when breeding guppies and housing fry?

Thanks for the help!
~Sydnie


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Fancy guppies, seem to do better for me, in warmer, 78 to 82 degrees F water than the more common guppies who seem to fair well in wider range of temps .
Both need fairly hard water.
Young fry and adult's I have/am cared for, accept regular feeding's of algae based flake foods such as Omega one veggie flakes,and occasional DRIED bloodworms ,daphnia.
The Fry also appreciate floating live plant's such as Water sprite,Anacharis,or Pennywort which over time will harbor all type of infusoria and perhaps some algae, as well as give the fry place to hide and comfort.
Would were it me,,use nothing smaller than ten gal tank'sand sponge filter's.
my expierience with offering feeder fish to larger predatory fishes has been that if fed more than once a week,,the larger fish can sometimes refuse more healthy prepared foods once they get the taste of feeder's imprinted on their small brains.:lol: 
Hope some of this helps.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

This helps very much! thank you 1077!

Also, here is a link to the diagram of the breeding tub I made:
http://i43.tinypic.com/2cdzbly.jpg


----------

